# sanoma



## Gavril

_sanoma _is translated "message" by the WSOY dictionary, but it seems that _viesti _is the more common word meaning "message". Would _sanoma _work in the following contexts?

(If not, is it because _sanoma _sounds archaic/awkward, or because its meaning simply doesn't fit the context?)

_Hermostossa sähkösykäykset toimivat jonkinlaisina sanomina yhdestä solmukohdasta toiseen.

__Pomo antoi yhtiön voittolukuja käsittelevän sanoman pyörälähetille ja käski häntä toimittaa se perille mahdollisimman vauhdikkaasti.

Jos vaimo käyttäytyy etäisesti sinua kohtaan, ehkä sitä voi ymmärtää sanomana sinulle, että pitäisi kunnioittaa häntä enemmän.
_

Kiitollinen


----------



## sakvaka

_Hermoston sähkösykäykset (usually: hermoston sähköimpulssit__) toimivat jonkinlaisina (or: eräänlaisina) viesteinä eri solmukohtien välillä.

Pomo  antoi yhtiön voittolukuja käsittelevän sanoman/tiedonannon  pyörälähetille ja käski tätä toimittamaan sen perille mahdollisimman  vauhdikkaasti.

Jos vaimo käyttäytyy etäisesti sinua kohtaan, sen  voi ehkä käsittää viestiksi siitä, että sinun pitäisi kunnioittaa häntä  enemmän.

Sähkösanoma _means _telegram_, and I'm used to seeing _lähetti _always in the same context as _sanoma_ (sometimes _viesti _can be used, too: _viestinviejä_).As you said, _sanoma_ sounds slightly archaic in this very sense. However, there are other uses for the two words where they're not interchangeable.

(By  the way: sanoma = budskap and viesti = meddelande in Swedish. My  Swedish dictionary defines 'budskap' as '1 what something means or what  someone wants to say 2 message, piece of information' and 'meddelande'  as 'a brief piece of information which is given by someone concerning  something, eg. in a letter').

Some examples:

_Laulussa/novellissa/mielipidekirjoituksessa oli tärkeä sanoma: vain riisuutumalla ulkokuorestaan voi olla aito.

Lähetit minulle sähköpostiviestin (inf. meilin _[meilin]_ / e-mailin _['e: 'mailin]_) / tekstiviestin (inf. tekstarin) eilen.
_
But even so, we say:

_Hänen viestinsä oli selvä: minun oli pakattava tavarani 24 tunnin kuluessa._
_Minkä viestin haluat välittää faneillesi? (= mitä haluaisit sanoa faneillesi?)_

Other Finns may, naturally, disagree if they want to say something.


----------



## Gavril

> _(By the way: sanoma = budskap and viesti = meddelande in Swedish. My Swedish dictionary defines 'budskap' as '1 what something means or what someone wants to say 2 message, piece of information'_



This definition seems to fit the following sentence well:



sakvaka said:


> _Jos vaimo käyttäytyy etäisesti sinua kohtaan, sen  voi ehkä käsittää viestiki / sanomaksi siitä, että sinun pitäisi kunnioittaa häntä  enemmän._



I'm just curious why you chose _viesti _in this sentence rather than _sanoma_?


----------



## sakvaka

True. I'd say _viesti_ is usually implied in someone's speech or behaviour and _sanoma_ in a story, a fable, a metaphor, a comparison or another piece of literature. To me, _sanoma_ appears also to be something deeper than just a mere _message_, even abstract.

_Rehtorin puheen viesti oli se, että oppilaiden on työskenneltävä jatkossa ahkerammin.
Jeesus Nasaretilaisen vertauskuvien taustalla piilevä sanoma (tässä tapauksessa rakkaus ja veljeys) puhuttelee edelleen miljoonia Raamatun lukijoita.
Karl Marxin viesti kansalle oli selvä: proletariaatin on aika astua hallitsevan porvarillisen luokan ikeen alta ja muodostaa uusi yhteiskunta.

_As you may see, _jnk viesti oli selvä_ is a common Finnish expression in historical contexts to mean that someone had suggested something very strongly, so that all the suspicions regarding the purpose suddenly faded out.


----------

